# Headphone Stand



## Costas

Where can I find a decent stand to place my HD-600s on? There doesn't seem to be anything available out there for headphones and I don't really like leaving my headphones on the floor or the coffee table.

 Anyone know of any good products or retailers for such an item???


----------



## bangraman

I spotted some potentially very creepy glass heads on stoneaudio.co.uk. I'm quite tempted but at the same time I feel that going into the room at night might result in an unpleasant experience!


----------



## Costas

I've already got one of those and yes, they're pretty creepy. The expression never changes on its face, even with the HD-600s on... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was after something a bit more robust. Something along the lines of a guitar stand but for headphones...


----------



## bangraman

Thank god I didn't get one then... I was tempted for a minute


----------



## andrzejpw

I picked up a glass head at pier one a couple weeks ago, and took it back. The reason? I'm afraid it will stretch my hd580s too much, and compress the pads in the process. I'm still looking for that perfect stand. . . :-/


----------



## ClearYourMind

Where can I found a foam one? Where did you see that glass one at...hell if it creeps me out, i'll just put a towle over it. lol

 Wonder if i can get a metal hanger with some ducktape and a small pillow... bust out with some james bond gaget. lol


 Ducktape is the cure all man, warts, blistors, hell it can prob cure pink eye if you just give it a chance.


----------



## Alex Altorfer

Hello Everyone, Happy New Year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Philips SBC HP 890 comes with a very nice headphone stand but unfortunately it is not sold separately.

 I have, however, found something simpler but similar, giving me basically the same results. The item is originally intended as a Coke bottle stand, but looks great and is very practical as a headphone stand. Click below for a downloadable pic.

 Cheers,
 Alex Altorfer


----------



## Costas

Interesting... I've never seen this sort of stand in Australia Alex. In fact, I've never even heard of a Coke bottle stand!!! Do bottles have a habit of falling down over there??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the tip anyway. Not quite what I had in mind but will consider this anyway.


----------



## jessica00

you know what i use? a little adhesive plastic hook that uses 3m tape, on the side of my desk.
 as seen here http://www.3m.com/intl/ca/english/ce...isure/command/


----------



## Alex Altorfer

Costas,

 We should tell'em folks above the Equator like it is! Down underneath objects have a habit of falling upwards towards the sky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (that's why the Earth should be flat, or so I've heard) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually my stand has a particular shape at its foot that's practical for winding the phone cable around when it's too long. The headphones look really cool on top of it too!

 Jessica,

 Yours must be really practical too, as long as one's cans aren't too heavy for the glue...

 Cheers,
 Alex Altorfer


----------



## jessica00

not glue, 3m adhesive tape, VERY strong stuff.


----------



## bil

Quote:


 _Originally posted by jessica00 _
*not glue, 3m adhesive tape, VERY strong stuff. * 
 

Is that the two sided stuff? If so I can vouch for that, I mounted my rear speakers in my dorm using it


----------



## akira

Hallo,

 This is the headphone stand proper.





 I'm even astonished that nobody here has REAL headphone stand. You spend $1000s for headphone but hang them on cheap glass heads or coat hanger? Your STAX, AKG and Senns are weeping.


----------



## Alex Altorfer

Akira,
 Where on God's Green Earth can we buy this cool looking headphone stand? 
 Cheers,
 Alex Altorfer




 PS: That HD 580 on the picture looks more like an HD 600...


----------



## bil

Quote:


 _Originally posted by akira _
*Hallo,

 This is the headphone stand proper.
http://img123.ac.yahoo.co.jp/users/7...12hd580j-2.jpg

 I'm even astonished that nobody here has REAL headphone stand. You spend $1000s for headphone but hang them on cheap glass heads or coat hanger? Your STAX, AKG and Senns are weeping. * 
 

Yours just looks like a piece of metal going into a finished piece of wood. One can spend 15 bucks at Home Depot and make one just as nice looking.


----------



## RVD

Quote:


 PS: That HD 580 on the picture looks more like an HD 600... 
 

I believe that is the HD580 Jubilee which was a special edition 580 which became the HD600. 

 Stax makes a nice looking headphone stand:

http://www.stax.co.jp/ENG/ACC-hps.html


----------



## mkyy

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Costas _
*I've already got one of those and yes, they're pretty creepy. The expression never changes on its face, even with the HD-600s on... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was after something a bit more robust. Something along the lines of a guitar stand but for headphones... * 
 

I have been using my guitar stand for headphones, or better yet, hang it on the guitar itself.


----------



## Vertigo-1

I just tend to stick my Omega IIs back into their carrying case nowdays. The SRM-717 amp's knob protrudes off the edge of my drawer, so sometimes as a temporary stand I'll hang the Omega IIs on the knob. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously though, I need to get a nice solid stand that holds just my Omega IIs, since it's the only headphone I use anyways...


----------



## akira

Quote:


 _Originally posted by bil _
*Yours just looks like a piece of metal going into a finished piece of wood. One can spend 15 bucks at Home Depot and make one just as nice looking. * 
 

Here is a close-up picture.






 Can you make this quality by yourself? Sorry, maybe I made a mistake to come to carpenter's forum, not Head-Fi . Note that the black part is made of wood, not metal.

 Another color also exists.





 Alex, maybe you can ask bil to make the stand for you. He will take only $15.


----------



## elnero

akira,

 Ok, nice pics, but where can we buy these? Are they even commercially available?


----------



## nanahachi

akira

 indeed, please do let us know if it is possible to buy this stand somewhere.

 do you happen to have its measurements?
 how far apart are the two headphone earpieces when they are resting on the stand (in other words, what is the measurement from one side of the upside-down U to the other side)

 very very cool looking, id love to have one.


----------



## pearle

You know...I'm surprised headroom doesn't sell headphone stands. I'm sure there is a demand for them. Heck, I 'd buy a couple.


----------



## elipsis

Quote:


 _Originally posted by nanahachi _
*very very cool looking, id love to have one. * 
 

Me too, I'd grab a couple of these.


----------



## DarkWolf

I'd be pretty big on the idea of having some sort of dummy head to put my phones one, or a glass head sounds really cool! I could make a base for it with a light and have it glow. Then I could turn off the other lights and talk to it while I listen to music... Er, I mean... ****. But I am worried that it would stress the phones more and never give them time to relax. So I thought maybe I mannequin's hand mounted on a base might be cool. But that would be kinda, I don't know.. Impersonal? I guess I could get a whole mannequin and just have it hold the phones for me when I'm not using them, and I could dress it up and everything, but it wouldn't go next to my desk and everyone would thing I'd finnaly lost the last marble.

 Hmmmm, I wonder if I could make a cool hand that would stand up straight and then close its fingers when the palm was pushed back... That would be really uber for holding my phones! Hmm. It would be pretty hard, I'll see if I can build it in my head first...


----------



## akira

Quote:


 _Originally posted by elnero _
*akira,

 Ok, nice pics, but where can we buy these? Are they even commercially available? * 
 

South Florida, Bil's wood craft co.

 Sorry, too much jokes.

 Yes, this stand is a commercial product. It costs 50EUR. There are two color variations as far as I know. I had found it in small Hi-Fi shop in Duesseldorf. I tried to find the original maker and failed. Even google could not help me.

 I already asked the shop if I can show the name here. Because I'm not sure if they can accept foreign customers. I asked to let me know the maker name, too. Please be a bit patient.


 nanahachi,
 The width of top round part is 135mm and the width of ear pad center (depends on your head size, since it is not upside-down U, but upside-down horseshoe shape.) is 110mm.


----------



## Orpheus

perhaps your store would be willing to disclose their North American distributor? the only other stand i know of that looks as nice is that Stax one... and that's like $100, which is way too expensive. i've decided to leave my headphone connected to the amp so i don't blow another expensive transformer... so i need a nice stand that would fit on the table. this one would be perfect.


----------



## RVD

Quote:


 that Stax one... and that's like $100 
 

Actually, the Stax is $45 at audio cubes:

http://www.audiocubes.com/product_in...roducts_id=206


----------



## akira

Quote:


 _Originally posted by RVD _
*Actually, the Stax is $45 at audio cubes:

http://www.audiocubes.com/product_in...roducts_id=206 * 
 

In Japan, Stax headphone stand costs just $25.

 At the Hi-Fi shop where I bought my stands, the Stax stands were used for middle class headphones (e.g. HD580). The Stax high end headphones are hung on the wooden stand. I quite agree their choice.

 The Stax stand is not bad. The wooden parts are OK. however the clear parts made of thin acrylic resin makes it cheap-looking. Acryl monoblock should be used I think.


----------



## RVD

Quote:


 In Japan, Stax headphone stand costs just $25. 
 

I imagine it is as most Stax stuff is a lot cheaper in Japan. I have never seen the Stax stand in person, but it does look nice. I agree though that the look of your stand is very nice.


----------



## Sovkiller

Use a banana hanger, I hang mine all the time there, mine is all metal one they made it in black also, so you have something to match your decor, chrome or black, please don't use the wooden ones look horrible....it look better in front of you, the picture didin't made justice to this beauty....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










http://www.cooking.com/products/shprodde.asp?SKU=190560


----------



## Alex Altorfer

Interesting! Your banana holder is very similar in both form and function to the coke bottle stand I currently use. Some kitchen utensils are indeed useful as headphone stands.
 Cheers,
 Alex Altorfer


----------



## andrzejpw

Where could I get stands such as these(coke/banana)? Would a place like sears have these?


----------



## Sovkiller

Target, Kmart, maybe Sears, Bed, Bath and Beyond, etc...I got mine in Target, but even online, I posted the link....


----------



## akira

Do you know?

 Sennheiser sells their own headphone stands. They are not only stands, but also headphone amplifiers. They are for Hi-Fi shops maybe, but we headphone collecters have enough reason to put them beside our audio rack (or bed). They make it easy to perform A/B (or A/B/C/D/E/F/G/H) comparison.

http://www.sennheiserusa.com/pages/p...?6070.htm~main

 Unfortunatelly however, their price are not so cheap.

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/mvpav/mi...eadphones.html

 I'm afraid these stands/amplifiers have already been discussed in other forum as amplifier.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Alex Altorfer _
*Akira,
 Where on God's Green Earth can we buy this cool looking headphone stand?....* 
 

Same question, and I think that you owe us now, an answer, or we are going to PM jude or the mod in charge to ban you out off these forums!!!!....Jesus what a nice beauty!!!


----------



## akira

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*Same question, and I think that you owe us now, an answer, or we are going to PM jude or the mod in charge to ban you out off these forums!!!!....Jesus what a nice beauty!!!










* 
 

It's so pity that some of you are not so patient and even starting to blame me. However I'm so kind to inform you of the result of my efforts on this matter.

 The shop, Hifi-Referenz, where I bought them did not answer to my mails, first in English and second in German. I see they have no will to make overseas business. People live in Germany can call/visit them. And I'm sure you can find the stand in some other audio shops in Deutchland.

 Then I tried to find the original manufacturer. Believe me, I spent a lot of time for this. Google, mails, phone calls, etc.... I think the company who sells these stands is "I.Q ". They produces speakers as following link (I could not find their own web-page). Their headquaters are located in Essen, Germany.

http://www.celtronic.ch/iqprodukte.htm

 I'm still not too sure what I found. I called them last friday but could not reach. Next week I'll try again. Do you know who is an importer of "I.Q" products in US or Japan? Maybe you can contact through that way, too.

 These are all what I did.


----------



## Sovkiller

Hi akira:
 That was a joke, don't take it so serious, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 now I see that you are trying your best (even when you do not have to). I apologize if you feel pressed by our questions (or mine), nobody is gonna blame you for that, maybe we are a little anxious, but this is a ****ing beauty man, what do you expect!!!! I want one of those stands for my living room, I even have some friends in Germany, maybe they can get it for me, and then later on ship it, to US....sorry dude...
 Which is the brand in the bottom, there is a sing right??? Maybe this should be the starting point.


----------



## akira

Hi, Sovkiller and all,

 yes, I'm also joking . Don't worry (I write this although I know that you don't worry in reality.) You can find many cynical jokes on my posts.

 I think now we have the same data about this stand. The company name is IQ, as I wrote. And on my pics, you can read some text on the stand as "Room's wood design". Did anybody found US distributer of IQ products already? Does Headroom work on this business? In japan, maybe Airy can deal them, I hope.


----------



## akira

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Alex Altorfer _
*Akira,
 Where on God's Green Earth can we buy this cool looking headphone stand? 
 Cheers,
 Alex Altorfer



* 
 

Hi Alex,

 That stand may be the most beautiful headphone stand on our (not his) green Earth. However I found another nice stand on the Mars. Here it is.






 Sorry, again too much jokes. This is another products of IQ. It is even equipped with height adjustment feature and soft pads for earpads! Then the red pads for earpads can fit exactly, apart from our head size. The width & angle of red pads are fixed. If they are adjustable, I can call this as "ultimate headphone stand". This is not as beatiful as the previous one, but I think this looks COOL and futuristic

 I bought this from a woman after long search on internet. I found a picture including this stand accidentally, and this stand was not for sell at that time. I got this after hard negotiation. I hope you guys can purchase this stand also from "IQ". 

 I'm afraid I'm being a HEADPHONE STAND COLLECTER. In the past, I was just a music lover. Then I had become (unfortunately) headphone collecter. And now I'm searching nice cans who suits to my stand....


----------



## Alex Altorfer

Akira,

 This one you just got is particularly cool! Congratulations Akira. I'd definitely love to have one of those. There are no IQ distributors in Brazil, unfortunately. 

 Cheers,
 Alex Altorfer


----------



## Sovkiller

Not only you get real amazing headphone stands, now you got a nice headphone also, Sennheiser HD-1000 "Charleston" where the hell you get the picture man, this is a collectible item....


----------



## andrzejpw

that stand is what I'm looking for! Is there any way to get it?


----------



## vwap

Dang. All this German engineering/ingenuity is pissing me off. Why can't we have cool looking [and _useful_ stands like that in the good'ol U.S. of A? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *sigh*.. well.. I still got my trust ol' RatShack one ... [which sucks, might I add 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]

 Maybe it's time to take a trip to Germany...


----------



## SPLASTiK

Do you have any contact info for I.Q. or maybe call a shop that sells it and get the phone number from them. Maybe Headroom or Meier-Audio would consider becoming a distributor? you should send them some pictures!


----------



## Sovkiller

I did it last summer and I didin't see any like those there, it seems that our friend here has an special contact there in Germany


----------



## vwap

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*I did it last summer and I didin't see any like those there, it seems that our friend here has an special contact there in Germany
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 
 

Hehe .. "special" contact, huh.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 [Okay. Now I feel stupid.]

 Anyhow, I'm almost thinking about running down to Pier One and grabbing a glass head... I can put on my OR Peruvian Hat, go grab a Balaclava from REI, then put my sunglasses on him, since it's winter and I'm not using them. He'd be like..cool .. or something.


----------



## Sovkiller

The glass head will strech your pads....remember that OK?


----------



## vwap

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*The glass head will strech your pads....remember that OK? * 
 

Oh yeah. I remember reading that at the beginning of this thread..

 Hm. Banana Hanger .. here I come! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I think it'll have the same problem as my Radio Shack headset hanger.. The little hook isn't large enough for the headband of my HD600's or my CD3000... =)


----------



## Sovkiller

Dude I had the same CD3000 hanging there and in hte past an HD600, without any problems, yes the hook is large enough, even there is about 1/2 still remaining, I just cover it with a rubber hood, the one used in the blinds handles sold in home depot, is white but what can I do, this way the headband of your CD3000 will not suffer....


----------



## vwap

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
*Dude I had the same CD3000 hanging there and in hte past an HD600, without any problems, yes the hook is large enough, even there is about 1/2 still remaining, I just cover it with a rubber hood, the one used in the blinds handles sold in home depot, is white but what can I do, this way the headband of your CD3000 will not suffer.... * 
 

The banana hanger?
 Do you have a pic of yours? I'd like to see what you did to it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## Sovkiller

This is just as a reference the pic is ******** as I have no camera here, I have to use the one I use for video-conferencing so here I go, and don't laugh OK???


----------



## Sovkiller

Pretty expensive bananas imported from Japan


----------



## akira

I'm still working on this matter.

 I found that such a color variation also exists.


----------



## Sovkiller

ROFLMAO, what the hell is that thing??? Is it a what, the horse seat that Ronald Reagan used in the cowboy films or what????


----------



## elnero

Jeklin Floats I think...


----------



## vwap

Quote:


 _Originally posted by akira _
*I'm still working on this matter.

 I found that such a color variation also exists.




* 
 

That almost looks like a pair of cans on a stand .. but I should know better to think that.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Almost looks like something from one of those Sci-Fi movies...


----------



## Nefarion

I own the glass head from pier one ... I actually like it a lot. I have a big head and the my hd600's are way too tight. The head helps stretch them a bit. After using the stand for about a month now and my cans have only gotten more and more comfortable to me. So, if you have a big head as i do and consider the hd600's to be a bit "squeezy"... Dont hesistate to get this stand. The only thing i do not like about it is all the prssure it keeps on the pads.. which will wear them down much faster.


----------



## nanahachi

*Akira*, thanks for all your hard work trying to find a source for the IQ headphone stands

 the two you've shown us are amazing.

 has anyone ever asked Jan Meier what he can get his hands on?


----------



## Gergor

Quote:


 _Originally posted by nanahachi _
*has anyone ever asked Jan Meier what he can get his hands on? * 
 

Great idea! I hope Jan is reading this.


----------



## nanahachi

email has been sent to Jan, we'll see what happens

 EDIT:
 Jan emailed me back and said that he has called the company, but they arent answering the phones or returning calls. He'll keep us posted


----------



## nanahachi

latest email from Jan:

 "Today I was able to contact the company that distributed the
 headphone stand. The representative told me that production of
 this stand has been discontinued quite a while ago. There is no
 stock left."

 oh well, we're out of luck. if anyone discovers stands for sale, let us unhappy folk know...


----------



## Gergor

Oh, this is too bad. 

 Well, this being the case, I think I'll get the Stax stand then, they don't seem half bad.


----------



## Nefarion

That stax stand does look cool. I might have to pick it up if we cant find those badass ones akira has found.. Thanks a bunch for putting so much effort into following up on that akira. You are a blessing to this community. You all are really great, i cannot compliment this forum enough.. Its packed jam full of great people dedicated to helping each other.


----------



## amdrulez

I have a Chieftec computer case with a door that covers the drive bays. I usually just leave the door open and hang my HD280s on it when I'm not using them. The headband rests on the top of the door lightly enough that there is no indentation made in the padding.


----------



## akar

These may work as long as the base is heavy enough to support a headphone hanging on the rack.


----------



## vwap

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Sovkiller _
* I just cover it with a rubber hood, the one used in the blinds handles sold in home depot, is white but what can I do, this way the headband of your CD3000 will not suffer.... * 
 

Still not sure of what you mean by a while blind handle.. I see it in the picture... but while I haven't been to Home Depot yet, I still can't imagine what I'd be looking for...

 Is it some sort of tubing?


----------



## Sovkiller

The vertical blinds sold in Home Depot came with handles sometimes, instead of chains or cords, these handles are a long straight metal tubes of about 3/8" and on the end that is supposed you handle, they cover the tube with these white tubbings, which end is blind and rounded to protect your hand, on my office they put some of these and I called Home Depot becasue one of them was missing, I just say that 3 of them were missing and they send me two more, total of three I installed the one missing and bring home the rest as spare, but I found another use for it....


----------



## vwap

mine looks tacky as all hell, but I wrapped a bunch of bubble wrap around the hook... and now my CD3000s just rest on top of the bubble wrap... works great


----------



## nanahachi

akar, i like that towl rack idea, i think ill have to hit up Bed, Bath & Beyond this week, esp since i got one of their annoying but useful coupons in the mail.

 that first rack is basically what i had in mind anyway, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Orpheus

you know, i got mine from office depot:






 it's actually a coat rack, but the cool thing is is that it comes in 3 sections,... so you can make it as high as you want. in the picture, i only used 2 sections, so it goes about waist high from the ground.... but you can use it on your desk too if you take off a section. office depot also has tons of coupons.... so you can get it for cheap.


----------



## vwap

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Orpheus _
*




* 
 

Mmmmm... I want some K1000s...


----------



## Toddathan

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Orpheus _
*you know, i got mine from office depot:






 it's actually a coat rack, but the cool thing is is that it comes in 3 sections,... so you can make it as high as you want. in the picture, i only used 2 sections, so it goes about waist high from the ground.... but you can use it on your desk too if you take off a section. office depot also has tons of coupons.... so you can get it for cheap. * 
 

This is the best idea for headphone stand I've seen yet. I've got multiple headphones, and that looks perfect.


----------



## JMedeiros

Orpheus-
 That looks great. I checked Office Depot online and they didnt seem to have the model you got inventoried . I did find one by "Eldon" at Staples and Office Max that looks like yours. It has the round 15" base. Any way for you to check the manufacturer?
 Thanks!
 John


----------



## Orpheus

it's "coat rack: accesories that work by office depot"

 it's solid wood.

 sku #406-691

 hope that helps.


----------



## JMedeiros

That's perfect..thanks...off to Office Depot I go...


----------



## nanahachi

solid wood coat rack at OD 

 there are $15 off $50 coupons out there...ill try to dig some up

 i may just have to order one


----------



## JMedeiros

I ordered the coat stand from Office Depot yesterday and it arrived this morning...took 10 mins to assemble and it's really a beauty. Thanks so much this suggestion...it really makes for a perfect "listening nook", a nice way to display them and has got to be better on the cans than storing them under the TV stand.


----------



## akira

hello all,

 It was so pity that the beautiful stands are not on production.
 maybe I'll visit the Hi-Fi shop where I bought the stand on this Saturday. If somebody would like me to purchase the stand, and if there is a stock avairable, I can work. I think only the round one (the first one) can be their stock.

 Note that I can accept wire transfer to my German bank account only. Stand itself costs 50EUR. + shipping (arround 40 to US?), etc.

 It's just a chance. No guaranty. I may be suddenly busy on Saturday.

 When you understand all, PM me.


----------



## 2 channel

Quote:


 _Originally posted by nanahachi _
*Akira, 

 the two you've shown us are amazing.
* 
 

Hay nanahachi, I think the Headphone stand that is your Avatar is quite nice


----------



## adhoc

*holy thread resurrection batman!*


----------



## harkamus

As we speak, I'm getting my "custom" headphone stand CNCed. I drew up the design on CAD and made it to accomodate two cans. I'll post pictures after I get the metals back from the machinist.


----------



## The_Mac

If any of you know a hobbiest woodworker you could get him to make you something similar to the IQ stand. Would cost you about $10 in scrap lumber for the two jigs. And then figuring the base as 6" x 10" x 1/2" thick, and the top hoop as 8" tall, 3" deep and 1/4" thick, the lumber would cost about $10 (using walnut as the base and maple as the hoop, because I like walnut and maple). Add in $5 for the epoxy and $5 for the finish, and you've got yourself a nice headphone stand for $30 worth of goods (and only $20 for the next one, since you've already got the jig).

 Add in a half case of beer to pay for the labour.


----------



## warubozu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *harkamus* 
_As we speak, I'm getting my "custom" headphone stand CNCed. I drew up the design on CAD and made it to accomodate two cans. I'll post pictures after I get the metals back from the machinist._

 

Cool, please do post pics when you have recieved the metals back. Can't hardly wait to see it.


----------



## harkamus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warubozu* 
_Cool, please do post pics when you have recieved the metals back. Can't hardly wait to see it._

 

It probably won't be for another week or two. As it stands my order is on the machinist "low priority" list. He just got something from a big corporation to do or something like that. So he has to finish that first.


----------



## CyberSniper

I'm quite new at this headphone stuff so my setup cannot even compare to what some of you have.....but here's a picture of where i hang my 2 weeks old Ultrasones. Works quite well for me and only $6 BUCKAROO's at your local target store. Should be located in the bath section under towel hooks.  There are longer hooks that you can buy especially for the headphones that don't fold so that cups don't rub against the wall.


----------



## googleborg

haha yeah, those glass heads seem like a great idea then i think "ehhh it's a glass head..."


----------



## DarkSaiyan

I like that hook.  Couldn't find the same one at the Target here though.  Ended up picking a larger black colored hook I think used for coats.


----------



## fatcat28037

Congratulations, you have resuscitated a 7 year old thread.


----------



## twizzleraddict

Show some love for more stylish and functional headphone stands that you've converted from other items! I'm in the market for one to handle both my sets in one stand, rather than going for separate ones. Any additional ideas?


----------

